

Ask HN: Concerned Citizen - jebog99

Why don't all the really good hackers get together and remove all child pornography from the web.  Who better to do good for this country?
======
noodle
why don't all the really good police officers get together to remove drugs
from the country?

...oh wait

but seriously, the idea is noble, but the fact is that child pornography is
already widely controlled. if you actually want to obtain it, you have to be
on the inside of the situation, just like drugs. you can't buy heroin at
walmart. you have to know who to go to in order to buy it and jump through
some serious flaming hoops to get it. we can't police things on thumb drives
and encrypted emails/connections. and if we could, would we even want to? it
would be hugely big brother that would be removing the rights of the law-
abiding many to prosecute the few. (which i guess isn't that foreign under the
current administration)

but thats just my $0.02.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Why don't all the hackers get together and stop spam?

Why don't all the hackers get together and elect Obama?

Why don't all the hackers get together and stop terrorism?

This is fun!

------
lethain
Well, I'm not sure if this a troll or not, but if it isn't, then it seems to
hail back to the longstanding misunderstanding of what 'hacker' means. Hacker
News is for people who want to a) build cool things, and b) make money. Not so
much about vigilante justice.

------
tdavis
Die.

